# Face pulls?



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm reading more and more that lots of strength coaches are saying this is a vital exercise..

I've never done them, but to me they look like a bent of row, just stood up.

Are they a decent exercise, should I incorporate them into my routine, and also, would you use them in your back, or shoulder.

I do rear delts, and I do plenty of rowing movements.

Cheers.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i do them on shoulder day to hit rear delts, good wee exercise imo


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Same, just added them in on shoulder day to hit rear delts. I really like the stretch and contraction of this exercise in my upper back/rear delts.


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

Its become the staple for all the PT's to teach at the moment, been doing them for years and joined a new gym and within 3 weeks the PT's had everyone at it. Mind you it beats them teaching people to arm curls while standing one legged on a Bosu ball.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Always use face pulls on shoulders day . along with bent over rear flies. good to hit rear delts hard to get the balance in shoulders so your front delts dont overpower them. also a big cause of shoulder injury.. the front side and rear delt imbalance..


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice one chaps, positive come backs, so I'll get them in my workout!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I do them on a regular basis for shoulder health.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

As above, I throw them in on shoulders day to hit rear delts, super set with bent over rear flyes


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Cheers lads, appreciate your replies


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I've recently started doing them after reading about them on here. Anyone got any form tips so I can make sure I'm doing it right?

Where should the start and finish point be in terms of where the rope is against / near your body? I usually do it so that at the start, if the rope is parallel to the floor it is around my hips, and finish it just around my chin. Correct or RABBESH?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ill superset with these after bent over laterals or just do some after a back sesh every few weeks


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i set the cable to about lower neckline and draw it to my jaw


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

big steve said:


> i do them on shoulder day to hit rear delts, good wee exercise imo


^^^^^this


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

What a positive thread this turned out to be, no chaos, just good info hehe

Happy may the 4th, and if ur a Jedi knight, may the 4th be with you.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

alan_wilson said:


> What a positive thread this turned out to be, no chaos, just good info hehe
> 
> Happy may the 4th, and if ur a Jedi knight, *may the 4th be with you.*


oh dear.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

alan_wilson said:


> What a positive thread this turned out to be, no chaos, just good info hehe
> 
> Happy may the 4th, and if ur a Jedi knight, may the 4th be with you.


You had to ruin it lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

in all honesty iv never done them. assumed bent over delt rows and rear db flys were enough...ill be throwing them in next mix up


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Have used them since I first came across them (I'm old) and will continue to. Have always done rear delts specifically too.

I don't use heavy weight - if it's pulling me out of position, it's too heavy.


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

I have these on my shoulder day too. You might want to add some rotation work too and perhaps give prone trap raises a try ;0)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I do them at intimate moments ..


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Good vid on youtube by Charles Poliquin (sp).


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

C.Hill:3097479 said:


> You had to ruin it lol


Hahah


----------



## stealthy (May 1, 2011)

i do them on the low cable row machine though


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Personally I just can't get on with them prerfer rear delt raises either with db's or cables and then straight after the other day did alternating infornt\behind head press on the smith machine which was good


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Evey shoulder session. Really helping to build up rear delts as they lack. I do those and rear flys. Getting to the point now where I can pull back more than I can stabalise, so often I end up alot closer to the cable machine on the last rep than where I started! Cant be compared to rows becuase your elbows should be out to your side and just below ear level,


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

The variation I like to do is with a high cable, rope handle.

I put my fists out straight in front of me and focus on pulling the elbows back and up (so they are higher than the hands) to give rotation to the shoulder joint as well as rear movement to incorporate more rotor cuff training.

Light weight, feel the movement around 15-20 reps or it is too heavy and the traps will take over.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

i always do these in 15 to 20 rep range at ent of workout fry's rear delts


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Not the sort of exercise that will build mass but a great exercise for shoulder health and to help rebalance posture. I alternate between this and high pully lateral extensions. Working high reps with the weight just enough to feel the burn. 15-20 reps is a good range.


----------

